# Emergency Forum??



## want4rain (Jul 25, 2007)

ive had a few panicked moments with this whole cooking thing.... thankfully i had a friend available to pester. did i miss an emergency forum here?? anyone else think its a good idea?? 

-ashley


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2007)

want4rain said:
			
		

> ive had a few panicked moments with this whole cooking thing.... thankfully i had a friend available to pester. did i miss an emergency forum here?? anyone else think its a good idea??
> 
> -ashley


 
No, it's not a good idea because it will just add another category with more of the same duplicate threads. The first thing to ALWAYS do is to search the site. It's faster then posting a question and waiting for someone to answer. If you can't find your answer in a search, just post your question in the "General Cooking" forum and someone will answer it as soon as they can. It could be as little as within a few minutes and it could take even up to a whole day. That's why you should always search before you ask. Most questions have already been answered---sometimes several times--and not only will you often times get your answer, you'll learn a lot more too which can prove even more invaluable than just the answer that you were looking for.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> If you can't find your answer in a search, just post your question in the "General Cooking" forum


Actually it would be better if you posted in the specific forum to which your question pertains. If you have a question on cooking chicken then post it in the chicken forum. If you question has to do with your stove then post it in the cooking tools forum. If it does not fit any specific category THEN you can out it in the general cooking forum.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, want4rain, this whole site is an emergency forum.  As GB and ironchef said, all you have to do is to post your question in the appropriate section.  If you are unsure, you can post in "general" questions.

You'll be fine.  Just ask away.


----------



## want4rain (Jul 26, 2007)

*laughs* yes, i can only imagine how many times you guys have answered soem of these questions. im also part of a fish forum and i cant tell you how many times i have told soemone the reason their goldfish is dying is becasue it needs to be in (at least) a 15 gallon tank with lots of filteration, a 1 gallon bowl just will NOT cut it. everr. no matter how hard you try.

my thoughts behind the 911 forum were brought on by my daughters birthday cake. i stayed up the night before making lemon cream cheese frosting... got up the next mornign, finished making my cake, went to frosting it and found it solid as a rock because i stuck it in the fridge. 

20 minutes till guests start showing up.... im sure glad my moms neighbor was home!! few minutes out in the sun and it softened right up.


*shrugs* just a thought. 

-ashley


----------



## keltin (Jul 26, 2007)

An Emergency Forum would be great…..but DC is populated by users that may or may not be online. Unless someone was being paid to sit up in shifts all night to field emergency questions, then the best bet is to just post in the appropriate folder. 

When I come to DC, I always click “New Posts” first thing, and even if there was an Emergency Folder, that post would show up on my “New Posts” search. Half the time, I’m in threads and don’t even know where on DC they have been posted because I always work from the New Posts return list.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Unless someone was being paid to sit up in shifts all night to field emergency questions, then the best bet is to just post in the appropriate folder.



I'm about to retire on my fat check I get from this place every month  

Others have given you great advice - just post in the appropriate forum.  If you have to you can put the word Emergency in your title.


----------



## keltin (Jul 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm about to retire on my fat check I get from this place every month


 
LOL! Hey, if I post more, can I get one of those check and retire too!


----------



## want4rain (Jul 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm about to retire on my fat check I get from this place every month
> 
> Others have given you great advice - just post in the appropriate forum.  If you have to you can put the word Emergency in your title.



oh yeah, certainatly *not* complaining, you guys have been sooooooo cool, welcoming and patient with my silly questions!!! it was just a thought.  

-ashley


----------



## want4rain (Jul 26, 2007)

*blushes* and i also didnt mean to amke it sound like i was complaining in my first post!! i wasnt! i just didnt word things right. i havent had an emergency question posted on here. i just had a huge freak out with the whole cream cheese frosting earlier in the month. now one could say that if i had just used my head for a moment i would ahve known that the cream cheese would soften at room temp but i dont recall where i put my head when that happened, maybe thats that sizzling thing on the bottom of my oven?? 


sorry!!

-ashley


----------



## keltin (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe….we all panic at moments. I remember the first time I fried a Turkey and leveled the oil according to the recipe suggestions….too much! It overflowed and I thought we might all die! LOL.

Emergencies happen, the only thing to remember is, on a forum like this, someone has to be online to answer if you want a quick response. Also, they need to be knowledgeable about the subject, as most are here….but I’ll tell ya’ I can‘t bake at all, so no help there from me on that scene!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't be embarrassed, want.  You are still learning to navigate our site.  You'll be a pro at no time at all.  You will be surprised at how your confidence level will go up as time goes on.

Happy "questions."  P.S.  There are NO dumb ones.


----------



## want4rain (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah or the time i tried to bake pumpkin seeds.... thougth 'how tough can this be??'

450f was the WRONG IDEA!! our whole apartment smelled like burnt pumpkin for MONTHS!! i couldnt even tell you how long they were IN there. i got a little obsessive abotu CARVING the pumpkin. eh.

my moms neighbor knows when i call her crying that i oopsed in the kitchen.  thats good enough for me. 

-ashley

(i made sugar cookies and cream cheese frosting last night. im so cool )


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2007)

want4rain said:
			
		

> ive had a few panicked moments with this whole cooking thing.... thankfully i had a friend available to pester. did i miss an emergency forum here?? anyone else think its a good idea??
> 
> -ashley


 
Actually, the forum may be more helpful for the _next _person.

Say you post in the 'Emergency' forum, you may or may not get a quick reply, but you _would_ get a reply.  Then if someone came across the same problem, they could look there. The topic would have to be quick and to the point..."*Too salty*"...........blah, blah, blah.

IMO, the forum would have to be heavily moderated.  You couldn't ask "I need a chicken recipe, quick!', because everyone has different tastes and ideas.  But, a true solution to a problem would be accepted.

For instance, one other forum I visit has a thread with only pictures of motorcycles.  There are no comments allowed and no post allowed without a picture.


----------



## want4rain (Jul 30, 2007)

here is where i got the idea from-
Forums - 911 !! EMERGENCY Please Help Me!!

its only for if you have a time chrisis.... its not any more moderated than any of the other forums in that community(which is lightly moderated), it just happens to be the first place any of us(members) look. if there is an emergency that i have knowledge enough to help, ill make a post and hopefully come to a solition. if no one is on at that time or the people who ARE on at that time do not have the answer/solution... well it just goes unanswered. the idea behind it is people look there first. 

in our fish forum, its absolutely vital because most vets do not know fish or see fish (logistics you know. ) so having somewhere to go with an emergency is needed. there are many things that span the types of fish tanks so the first few people to post will be asking the same 5 questions (the 'did you plug it in before you tried turning it on' type of questions). 

while the emergency forum at WetWeb is vital to its workings, i understand it is NOT here. you guys deal with cakes, roasts and fritters. while you would be bummed if your fritter didnt come out right, you dont have a plot in the back yard for it. 

one thing i would change about WetWeb's 911 forum is to keep it empty. once the situation is taken care of, move it to the correct forum but its a very lightly moderated site. our few mods are busy enough with their current responsibilities. 

-ashley


----------



## QSis (Jul 30, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> No, it's not a good idea because it will just add another category with more of the same duplicate threads. The first thing to ALWAYS do is to search the site. It's faster then posting a question and waiting for someone to answer. If you can't find your answer in a search, just post your question in the "General Cooking" forum and someone will answer it as soon as they can. It could be as little as within a few minutes and it could take even up to a whole day. That's why you should always search before you ask. Most questions have already been answered---sometimes several times--and not only will you often times get your answer, you'll learn a lot more too which can prove even more invaluable than just the answer that you were looking for.


 
Well, although I agree with Ironchef that a LOT of questions (e.g. "got any good recipes for fresh tomatoes?") have been answered multiple times, the nature of an emergency precludes having the time to research using this Forum's search function.  I typed in "hard cream cheese", and got 130 hits.  I wonder how likely it is that THAT question was ever answered in any of the 130 posts.

Either I'm not doing it correctly, or this search function is not particularly user-friendly.

Anyway, I think the idea someone posted of prefacing post titles with the word "EMERGENCY!" is a great idea for those of us who need quick answers and don't have time to mess with messy search results.

Lee


----------



## GB (Jul 30, 2007)

The reason we don't need an emergency forum here, Ashley, is that our members answer any and all questions right away generally. We do have emergencies here all the time. Sure it is almost never life or death, but if you have a $100 piece of meat in the oven and something goes wrong then you need to know how to correct it right away so you don't lose that $100 and have hungry guests.

Often times people post something and the title says something like Need help now. Those posts are almost always answered in a matter of minutes, if not fasted.


----------

